# Well, It's About That Time...



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

With springtime almost upon us, our favorite competition, festival, parade and circus is almost here. Yes, another Barry Yoner Day is upon us; that time of year when we pay tribute to the one and only B.Y. 

We are presently taking signups for the newest of events: The Donkey Launch.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

...And _this_ in a hobby where most guys have a tough enough time getting their own a$$es out of a chair!

- GJS


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

:lol: Now that's a funny response!

_Mine is lame by comparison_
Launch? I thought you said *lunch*! Now what am I going to do with all of this horseradish?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Is that what they refer to as "hauling a$$" ??

Chris, hang on to the horseradish, I believe there's a lot of ham around here !!


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

get that a$$ outta da way! Here comes the Barry Yoner Day float!


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

^^^Glad to see that they are letting Gary Glitter participate this year!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

When's the Turkey Shoot?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My sis and I got the Grand Marshall car ready.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Ooooooo! Did someone say "Barry Yoner Day?!" Now, where did I put my tiara??? Are we having Wristband Day this year??? 

Hugs!
Da Queen


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

already ?? man , i gotta take the rest of the day off and go practice for the glue sniffing contest . 
hb


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I thought it was Bob day.

Huzz


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Da Queen said:


> Ooooooo! Did someone say "Barry Yoner Day?!" Now, where did I put my tiara??? Are we having Wristband Day this year???
> 
> Hugs!
> Da Queen


 
Well, considering that the theme of the parade is "an homage to Brokeback Mountain", we could have a Limp-Wristband Day...


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Not that there's anything wrong with that. (ahem)


Going through the files, I found this photo of Wilbur (or Orville) Wright when he was Grand Marshall of "Barry Yoner Day-1924."


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Despite his untimely passing, I hear tha JACK WILD is gonna show!










- GJS ( okay, I know it was in bad taste. I apologize )


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

The Batman said:


> Despite his untimely passing, I hear tha JACK WILD is gonna show!
> - GJS ( okay, I know it was in bad taste. I apologize )


Well if it wasn't in bad taste, it wouldn't be a part of Barry Yoner Day!


I guess that is just a given.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

It's Official: None other than Mr. Potato Head (the voice of Don Rickles in "Toy Story 2") will be this year's Grand Marshall!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Wow! Mr. Potato Head was the voice of Don Rickles in that movie? Who did the voice of Don Rickles before that? Mel Blanc?

- GJS


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I knew it!!! I should have called the people in the white coats the first time around. Why? Why do you think? :wave:


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

You guys crack me up!!! :tongue: 

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Where does Yama FIND these photos?! Hilarious!


Dr. G.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

In his wallet.........or Google............???


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

It's been confirmed, you lucky Dawgs! Lou Ferrigno, the Incredible Hulk, will also be in attendance!










- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

...And the families of the stars of the original PLANET OF THE APES movies will be on hand to sell their licensed merchandise and make a few quick bucks off of their parents' popularity:










- GJS


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey Yamahog is that bin laden in the first photo?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The Batman said:


> Despite his untimely passing, I hear tha JACK WILD is gonna show!


I wouldn't have thought they'd have rented such a cheap coffin for him  

Surely Witchiepoo and Puf'n'Stuf could have afforded better than that. Ludicrous could have helped them a little.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

yamahog said:


> With springtime almost upon us, our favorite competition, festival, parade and circus is almost here. Yes, another Barry Yoner Day is upon us; that time of year when we pay tribute to the one and only B.Y.
> 
> We are presently taking signups for the newest of events: The Donkey Launch.


 Typical of Yama to hang around with his ass in the air.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Speaking of having my ass in the air, here you can see that I am about to do just that:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Dave , i hope! you used Tenax or superglue to assemble that . 
ahh , what " little Nell " could have been ...
hb


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

yamahog said:


> Speaking of having my ass in the air, here you can see that I am about to do just that:


I don't know why, but suddenly I have this inpending sense of doom!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

...a future Darwin Awards entry . 
hb


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

This year Barry Yoner himself will arrive via his own Tardis during the parade:










Just before J-Lo introduces the singing Hippo:










- GJS


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Okay, qualifying for Barry Yoner Day is set and in top three places are: First, Second and Third.
The machines are prepped and filled with gas. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And, the first baby born on Barry Yoner day is....

http://www.newbabynews.net/hospitals/stf33/public/stf33birthannouncement.pl?babyID=h33-440

This kid's got a fight on his hands when he gets to school!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> And, the first baby born on Barry Yoner day is....
> 
> http://www.newbabynews.net/hospitals/stf33/public/stf33birthannouncement.pl?babyID=h33-440
> 
> This kid's got a fight on his hands when he gets to school!


Wouldn't you love to know the story behind that name???


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

ChrisW said:


> Wouldn't you love to know the story behind that name???


I thought *Urhines Kendall Icy Eight Special K *is what they named _all_ babies who are born on Barry Yoner Day! Oh well... live an' learn.

- GJS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How much ya wanna bet his nickname at school will be "Hiney."

The parents should be slapped repeatedly at the Official Barry Yoner Day Fish Slapping Dance Festival.

(brought that back around to the topic nicely there, eh? )


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

HA, the master of the slippery segue' !!


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, everyone seems present and accounted for....Yama Baby...let's get the show on the road!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*"Yama Baby...let's get the show on the road!"*

No sooner spoken...than we have our 1st & 2nd Place finishers of the Texas Longhorn cheerleading competition:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Cool stuff.

Will we get a few words from the man himself?


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

You mean, this guy?


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

I hope everyone will be attending the Barry Yoner dance. The floor guys are busy polishing the dance hall.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Unfortunately, not _everyone_ in attendance gets into the spirit of the Day:










uh, loosen up a little guys!

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

For the fashion conscious, the hairstyling contest is about to begin!










This year's judge is all _fired_-up!










- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I got my official Barry Yoner keychain! How about you?










- GJS


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Now explain to me why I never win this?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Dunno Dave, you look like a shoe-in to me!

But, in another competition:




yamahog said:


> Okay, qualifying for Barry Yoner Day is set and in top three places are: First, Second and Third.
> The machines are prepped and filled with gas. Good luck to everyone!


 
... it looks like we have a Winner!










- GJS


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Sigh... why can't *every* day be Barry Yoner Day?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Here we have our very own JOHN PAYNE gearing up for the _shoot the preacher_ competition...









Oh, sorry.... Wrong John Payne!











Keep an eye on that preacher just the same!

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Oh... now here's the _real _Yamahog and John P facing off in the shoot the preacher contest!









John's eyes must be goin' bad 'cause he needs that flashlight in broad daylight! Or is that some newfangled laser scope you tinkered up, John?

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Guys! Guys! Careful! Don't shoot Nikki!










- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Woo Hoo! Who's next for the Weenie Ride?










- GJS


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hey guys. We got the new, re-designed trophies.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> Hey guys. We got the new, re-designed trophies.


And just in time, Trevor! Here's the winner of the Ed Bowkley Look Alike Contest!









Dag! That is _so_ realistic!

- GJS


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

That is a great impersonator.

He has to be a fake though.
The real Ed would be flipping off the camera.
Like this
http://tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2005/people/ed011.JPG


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The REAL John Payne in a similar pose:










I was feeling a little blurry that morning.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Ah.... _that's_ more like it! Now, let's see you gun down *Robert Mitchum!*

- GJS


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

MangoMan said:


> get that a$$ outta da way! Here comes the Barry Yoner Day float!


Oooo! _Look!_ The skirts are longer this year! Remember the fiasco last year when someone passed out from them being too tight?


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

And the finalists for this year's Barry Yoner Day are:


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Dang! I knew I should have bet on these guys! The rumors of their prowress were greatly understated. 


Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, another Barry Yoner day has come and gone.

Linus sat waiting patiently in the hobby store hoping for a glimpse of Barry Yoner, but all he saw was the Dabbler returning some dried glue. Charlie Brown, meanwhile, got a bag of rocks...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

RATS !! 
Now we have to wait a whole nuther year, which is about as long as I've had that glue !..........Sigh !!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

There's always Barry Yoner Day in July...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Good Grief !! Now I'll have to dig my tuxedo back out. now where did I put that cummerbund ! ?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

the Dabbler said:


> Good Grief !! Now I'll have to dig my tuxedo back out. now where did I put that cummerbund ! ?


Sorry Dab,

I lent it to some kid who wanted to use it for a sling...










I'll bet Charlie Brown sold him that bag of rocks!

- GJS


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Who caught the Popeye's Mom lookalike contest. 

And the winner is....


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Isn't that _Mammy Yokum_???


- GJS


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OH crap, more of the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune ???


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I got an outrageous fortune with my Chinese food yesterday!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

And I got my butt in a sling for spending too much on models !!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Hey....did anyone get their invite for this Year's BYD?
Did they drop me from the list again?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

There's a LIST ??  Who Knew ?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I keep my head down and just lurk on Barry Yoner Day. A guy could get hurt on these boards if he isn't careful... 
Mark McGee, there's a lot of cedar shavings left laying around this year.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Oh The Joy of another Barry Yonner day.......No greater Holiday than this exists....May peace be with all of you...until the next BYD....Those of you in the glue sniffing contest...Please... be careful on the drive home....and keep the windows open


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I haven't gotten the stains out of my tuxedo from the last BYD yet.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I saved the pigs-in-a-blanket from last year in the trunk of my car. I think they're still good.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Just brush the green fuzz & lint off 'em & they should microwave just fine.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

No, no - leave the green fuzz and lint on, then deep-fry 'em. Now *that's* good eatin'!

Mark McG.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> No, no - leave the green fuzz and lint on, then deep-fry 'em. Now *that's* good eatin'!
> 
> Mark McG.


Hey!!! Last year you told me they were fried pickles!!!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

They _were_...from '05, that is.

Mark McGee, I still can't believe he ate 'em.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh, Lord! Please don't tell me I missed Barry Yoner Day!  I have a really cool game to add too! Just gotta figure out how to get the picture scannned onto here. I'm thinkin' the first thing I'm gonna need is a scanner. :thumbsup: 

How is everyone? Nothing like Barry Yoner Day to reconnect with old friends! Sort of our answer to a family reunion, wouldn't you say? 

Hugs and Love,
Da Queen


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Da Queen said:


> I have a really cool game to add too! Just gotta figure out how to get the picture scannned onto here. I'm thinkin' the first thing I'm gonna need is a scanner.


That would be a good start, Lisa...  

- GJS


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

You know nothing would get started without *Da Queen!* Besides, you've got the only key to the medical supplies cabinet. I hope you've picked up the parade permit ??


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm...VERY INTERESTING!

My topic "I'm meeting some cool people" gets locked up and this one goes on.

In the end, I get a message by "Fluke" that reads as follows:



> I would be the FIRST in line to have a FUN, laidback, vent, rant, be silly section but it was made clear that it is not possible. In fairness to everyone, message board RULES must be followed by all.
> 
> This was posted by DAVE our moderator:
> 
> ...


Then Perfesser Coffee closed my thread.

I'm not upset with any one, but I have to ask "WHY ME"?

Is THIS not a fun, laid back post? I think it is. Barry Yoner day??? REALLY! What does that have to do with model building at all? 

I allways thought that this fourm was meant to be fun, where us model builders could chat and meet one another. We can discuss model building and have fun too, right? 

Does it ALL have to be serious tech talk and what glue you use for what model? 

Someone please tell me what's going on!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Maybe because Barry Yoner day has been an anual tradion on here for over half a decade.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

And I might add with ZERO fatalities as yet.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

the Dabbler said:


> And I might add with ZERO fatalities as yet.


Yea, thanks only to that well stocked medical cabinet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

NOBODY, but NOBODY closes down a meeting of the Barry Yoner Day Committee. Off with their heads if they do! Not too worry, MadCap...Barry Yoner Day is harmless...I think.  

OK, I got the parade permit. Fees went up this year. Seems to have something to do with Al Gore carrying on about the fumes from the main float we had last year causing a tear in the in the ozone layer over Yama's pad.  But, I antied up so we are good to go.

Key??? OK, I'll go look for it. It's probably in the bottom of my purse...let me see....chapstick...fuzzy mint...Sacajawia (sp?) dollar (Prince gave me that)...uh...broken Bic pen...receipt from Chico's...this could take a while...I'll get back with y'all when I find it.....hmmmm...what's this thing????

:wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

O Queen,

I stand ever ready to come to your aid! Forget messing with the medicine cabinet key - I've got the diamond-tipped titanium shank Penetr-8 lock-pick tool all chucked into the ol' 2007 Dremel Magnagouger with special _Star Wars _30th Anniversary Hyper Drive. I'll get us into that cabinet faster than you can say, "but parsecs are measures of _distance_, not time."

Okay, safeties off...antimatter inducers, check...atomic batteries to power...turbines to speed...pull the starter cord and - *BBBAAAAAAWWWWWAAAAAOOOOOWWWWEEEE*EEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeee! Couldn't be purring nice than Our Queen after her first sip of Buc's coffee. Now for the lock....

*RRREEEEEOOOWWWWWRRRRRRRR - *chewin' through like a champ - CRUNCH! Uh oh, the Penetr-8's snagged on the mechanism! FLUMP! FLUMP! FLUMP!  Eek - the 'Gouger's spinning the _whole medicine cabinet _around!

CRASH! There goes the cabinet - ZING! YANG! PTEW! Better duck! Pieces of the cabinet are flying off the 'Gouger. Gotta find the "Off" switch before - KLONK!!

:freak:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Oh god!!! He's got a NEW Magnagouger!!! Run!! Crap! I'm Still to close.Ow! Ow! Ohmy god I'm Bleeding Again.........


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh great, there goes the safety record. " *No serious accidents since*....what time is it now ? "


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

...and not a damn bandage in the whole mess, either. McGee! I thought Homeland Security banned you from runnin' that thing indoors! But, thanks for tryin'...at least the darn cabinet is open. Startin' that thing up made me jump clean over my throne...purse went flyin' but lookeeee here!!! I found the key!!! Anybody hit by medicine cabinet schrapnel?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

The-Nightsky said:


> Oh god!!! He's got a NEW Magnagouger!!! Run!!


And not only that, it the new _Star Wars _*30th Anniversary* _Hyper Drive!!_ Great Bantha poo-do, do you know what that can do?!?!  It's ment for *starships*, _*not *_MagnaGougers!!!

*Run for you lives!! Run!! Pieces are flying off at .5 past light speed!!* :freak:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

.....Anyone seen my arm???


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I think you used it to pay for that last resin kit???


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry wrong place....


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OH, THAT arm ?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

This moment of mayhem and carnage has been brought to you by the Magnagougher. Magnagougher, for the hobbyist who demands perfection. Magnagougher, when performance is more important than personal safety.

Just ask the man who owns one...oh, that's right, he's in I.C.U. right now.

The all new and improved 2007 Magnagougher....BRRRRAPPPPP!!!!

DANG! Good thing I don't use those set of nerves!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

:drunk: Is Barry Yoner day over yet? I'm not as fond of the holiday as I used to be - it makes my head hurt...

Mark McGee, my head hurts.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think it even started yet, McGee. Yama is always the Grand Marshall and I haven't seen hide nor hair of him. BTW, looooove the new Mangogouger! I guess size does matter, huh? :wave:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

'Last time I saw Yama he had just woke up from a drunken binge the night before and was still trying to figure out who's clothes he was wearing! That's been several months ago....

- GJS


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Hey, he looks better than I remember last time!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Da Queen said:


> Yama is always the Grand Marshall and I haven't seen hide nor hair of him.


Well..actually, _nobody's_ seen hair of him...


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Look who's talkin' smack!  Sort of the pot calling the kettle black, no?

:tongue: 

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

HEY Look,
Da Queen's a poet,
but don't know it,
her feet show it,
they're Longfellows. :jest: 
Yes, I'm going back to the dungeon now Your Majesty. 
Doomed Dabbler


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

<shakes head>

Some people just shouldn't see daylight.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Da Queen said:


> Look who's talkin' smack! Sort of the pot calling the kettle black, no? Hugs! Lisa


If I may suggest, as one of the follically-unencumbered myself, that's the more like the 'moon' hubcap calling the bumper chromed! Hee hee, it's good to be back in the clubhouse! Let's get things tidied up in here for the Grand Marshal's arrival, shall we?



Da Queen said:


> ...and not a damn bandage in the whole mess, either.


If I might further suggest, O Queen, that this bandage hanging off your royal highness' authentic reproduction Paris Opera House chandelier might be of use. I'll just snag it with me crutch here...

What's up? Coming loose? Of course it's coming loose - how else we gonna get that bandage down? Hah? Oh - the _chandelier _is coming loose. We then I'd better quit tugging before -  CRASH!!!! _tinkle tinkle tinkle_

:drunk: ...oh look, there's yamahog now...dozens an' dozens of 'em. And here's Our Queen, with a piece of the medicine cabinet...gonna use it to pry this thing offa me? That's so kind (if not in keeping with that grimace you're wearing) - but, um, shouldn't you be shoving the free end of the board under the chandelier instead of swinging it over your head - ?

KLONK!


----------

